# Cutting bench



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

For those blokes that have to cut cornice this is the setup that I use. Timber planks sheet offcuts as support.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like you put a lot of thought into that one gazman :whistling2:

Must be nice having no screws to coat on the walls


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> For those blokes that have to cut cornice this is the setup that I use. Timber planks sheet offcuts as support.


Ha ha ha, you clever bugger :thumbup:
I use one of those 1200mm aluminium bench's with the extendable legs, I riveted some bracing on the legs so it's not so wobbly, and I use a couple of roller stands each side of it. believe it or not years ago I used to cut it all on the floor but eventually my back told me to find another way.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Looks like you put a lot of thought into that one gazman :whistling2:
> 
> Must be nice having no screws to coat on the walls


Very nice thanks :thumbsup: ......No screws = no pops, personally if it were my own house I would put temporary screws in and take them out when the glue's dried.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Very nice thanks :thumbsup: ......No screws = no pops, personally if it were my own house I would put temporary screws in and take them out when the glue's dried.


Me too, And i will be next year when i build, I will cut 4 inch by 4 inch squares of board and screw thru that in the centre of the sheet to make sure the glue and sheet is flat then remove when dry. Ive seen way too many sheets not against the framing, Its not right.

And good idea gaz, I use some wooden trestles with 3 ali planks on them at waist height.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Me too, And i will be next year when i build, I will cut 4 inch by 4 inch squares of board and screw thru that in the centre of the sheet to make sure the glue and sheet is flat then remove when dry. Ive seen way too many sheets not against the framing, Its not right.
> 
> This home is a steel frame so we dont have to worry to much about temp blocks/screws as the sheet sits tight to the glue.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> cazna said:
> 
> 
> > Me too, And i will be next year when i build, I will cut 4 inch by 4 inch squares of board and screw thru that in the centre of the sheet to make sure the glue and sheet is flat then remove when dry. Ive seen way too many sheets not against the framing, Its not right.
> ...


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> gazman said:
> 
> 
> > Im weighing up steel frame or timber frame for myself at the moment, Steel is common in Oz, Not so here in nz, A few companys offer it but not many. What would you do Gaz, Steel or wood??
> ...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is ours gaz

http://www.axxis.co.nz/index.php?site=1&pg=benefit

I think they angle brace it so it would be strong.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here are those pics of the noggin rail that I promised. Before anyone asks where the poly is this wall is an outside wall of a garage. They poly the walls that are between the garage and the house.

The rail really strengthens the wall.


----------

